# Is A 7S26-0050 A Skx031J



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)

I have had an impulse purchase tonight and have a Seiko Divers 7S26-0050 on the way. It needs a bit of cosmetic work and wondered if it has an alternative name like SKX or something so I can get the parts for it? Looks like this one here Difference being that mine is a 0050 and the one in the picture is a 0040. What is the difference if any?

Thanks

Andy


----------



## DaveS (Dec 7, 2009)

retro72 said:


> I have had an impulse purchase tonight and have a Seiko Divers 7S26-0050 on the way. It needs a bit of cosmetic work and wondered if it has an alternative name like SKX or something so I can get the parts for it? Looks like this one here Difference being that mine is a 0050 and the one in the picture is a 0040. What is the difference if any?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Andy


Hi Andy

The 7S26-0050 is a "mid size" version ie smaller than the 7S26-0040 so case parts are not so readily available. The model number for the black dialed version is SKX023K1 for the rubber strap version and SKX023K2 for the stainless steel bracelet version. Hope this helps.

Kind regards

Dave


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

retro72 said:


> I have had an impulse purchase tonight and have a Seiko Divers 7S26-0050 on the way. It needs a bit of cosmetic work and wondered if it has an alternative name like SKX or something so I can get the parts for it? Looks like this one here Difference being that mine is a 0050 and the one in the picture is a 0040. What is the difference if any?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Andy


Hi Andy,

See here for a comparison of SKX031 and SKX023 - http://quartzimodo.c...mariner-review/


I 'think' SKX031 and SKX023 bracelets end pieces will be interchangeable.
The SKX031 case profile is different to the SKX007/9 case so if using say a Yobokies after market bracelet you'll either need to adjust the profile of the folded end pieces or maybe use SKX023/31 end pieces + the SKX007/9 bracelet. I don't think using solid end links from a SKX007/9 bracelet will be an option.
For aftermarket dials and hands any of the usual Yobokies / 10watches etc aftermarket dials and hands will fit since it has a full size dial aperture (another mid size the SKX013 has more limited options without resorting to a custom chapter ring).
Custom SKX007/9 crowns will not fit as the Seiko 023/31 subs use a much smaller crown.
For the SKX031 you can use bezel inserts from an Alpha submariner - these can be ordered from the Alpha HK site for about $15. Suspect the SKX023 may take these too - check the size of yours and order by size (the Alpha site shows size details so you have to pick through them anyway).
Cloned SKX007/9 bezel inserts sold all over eBay will generally not fit nor will Yobokies / 10watches custom ones unless specifically listed as fitting.

See here for the Seiko parts ref - http://service.seiko...9693:Go:NO:RP::

If you put 72s6 & 0050 into that you can get the full parts ref then order original parts or equivalents through someone like Cousins.

Make sure to start a thread with before pics + progress when you get it.

Good luck!

:cheers:

Rich.


----------



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)

Retronaut said:


> retro72 said:
> 
> 
> > I have had an impulse purchase tonight and have a Seiko Divers 7S26-0050 on the way. It needs a bit of cosmetic work and wondered if it has an alternative name like SKX or something so I can get the parts for it? Looks like this one here Difference being that mine is a 0050 and the one in the picture is a 0040. What is the difference if any?
> ...


Hi Rich

Thanks for the link. It looks like I have/will be getting a SKX031J which according to the link is the rarer version with the extra 21Jewel and made in Japan on the dial. Looking forward to getting it. I will have to dig out my tools and buy some more as I had a big clear out earlier this year.

Andy


----------



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)

Heres a picture of what is coming. From a quick look at the condition, the dial looks ok but the word Seiko is at the bottom. New crystal needed and also new bezel insert. I might just get a new dial as I have seen a very nice one that looks like a tudor but with an "S" in the shield.

If anyone hase suitable parts, then let me know. Will post a request in the relevent section of the forum. Still awaiting confirmation from the seller about the model number.

Andy


----------



## DaveS (Dec 7, 2009)

retro72 said:


> Heres a picture of what is coming. From a quick look at the condition, the dial looks ok but the word Seiko is at the bottom. New crystal needed and also new bezel insert. I might just get a new dial as I have seen a very nice one that looks like a tudor but with an "S" in the shield.
> 
> If anyone hase suitable parts, then let me know. Will post a request in the relevent section of the forum. Still awaiting confirmation from the seller about the model number.
> 
> Andy


Hi Andy

This is a 7S26-0050 I bought over 2 years ago.










Looks rough but the dial and hands were perfect.










This was my first rebuild










and I thought about doing a mil-style mod (mock-up)










but finally decided just to have it as original as possible.










So, I think I still have the (aftermarket) black bezel insert. If you want it, PM me your address and i'll put it in the post.

Kind regards

Dave


----------



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)

Hi Dave

Nice pictures.I have sent you a PM.

I think I might keep it original after seeing your first image.


----------

